# [Test] Brother P-touch Cube Plus (Beschriftungsgerät)



## Aeton (24. Mai 2020)

Die meisten Beschriftungsgeräte bieten neben ein paar Schriftarten und Zeichen eher weniger Möglichkeiten, den Ausdruck perfekt an die persönlichen Wünsche anzupassen. Hier bietet Brother mit dem P-touch Cube Plus ein per Smartphone und Pc steuerbares Beschriftungsgerät an.

Ob der P-touch Cube Plus seine Versprechen halten kann und seinen Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Brother für die Bereitstellung des Testprodukts bedanken.


*Features und technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das P-touch Cube Plus ist ein flexibles Beschriftungsgerät, welches sich über Bluetooth von Smartphones, Tablets und co. ansteuern lässt. Die Gestaltung der Etiketten erfolgt über zwei Brother Apps, je nach Bedarf:
P-touch Design&Print eignet sich zur Beschriftung im privaten Umfeld, z. B. zur Organisation des Zuhauses, für den Garten oder im Home-Office. iPrint&Label hingegen bietet erweiterte Funktionen wie Barcode-Druck, Einfügen von Kontaktdaten oder Zeit- und Datumsstempel.

Der verbaute Lithium-Ionen-Akku kann per mitgeliefertem USB-Kabel wieder aufgeladen werden. 
Über USB ist die zudem die Nutzung am Desktop-Computer mit der P-touch Editor-Software möglich, welche mit erweiterten Funktionen daherkommt. 
Beispielsweise kann aus vielen ein- und zweidimensionalen Barcode-Protokollen gewählt oder ein Seriendruck aus einer verknüpften Datenbank gestartet werden. Über die Add-In-Funktion können auch aus den Office-Anwendungen Word, Excel und Outlook Texte in die Software übertragen werden. 

Zum Druck können die laminierten Brother TZe-Schriftbänder mit einer Breite von 24, 18, 12, 9, 6 und 3,5 mm verwendet werden. Diese sollen aufgrund ihres Hinter-Band-Drucks besonders lange haltbar sein und Abrieb, den meisten Chemikalien, Wasser, Sonnenlicht und extremen Temperaturen widerstehen. Sie bestehen aus sechs Lagen verschiedener Materialien, die ein dünnes, extrem strapazierfähiges Band ergeben.
Die Druckgeschwindigkeit beträgt 20mm/s; die Druckauflösung beträgt bis zu 180 x 360 dpi.

Mit einem Maß von 67 x 128 x 128 mm kommt der Cube Plus auf ein Gewicht von 670 Gramm.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der P-touch Cube Plus kommt in einem relativ großen bedruckten Karton, welcher dann auch schon das gut gesicherte Beschriftungsgerät offenbart.

Der Lieferumfang beinhaltet neben dem P-touch Cube Plus selbst ein 24mm laminiertes Schriftband mit 4 Metern Länge, ein USB-Kabel, eine Garantiekarte und eine Schnellstartanleitung.
Dazu kommen noch zwei Broschüren mit einer Schriftbandübersicht, eine weitere Garantiekarte, eine Informationsbroschüre, nochmals eine Garantiekarte, ein Akkuinformationsblatt und drei Anleitungen in diversen Sprachen.
Hier hätte man der Umwelt zuliebe sicher einiges an Papier sparen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst überrascht, wie groß und dick das Beschriftungsgerät doch ist.
Der mattweiße Kasten ist sehr schlicht gehalten und sieht durch seine glänzend abgerundeten Kanten sehr stylisch aus.
Die Rückseite schmückt nur der Name des Geräts, während auf der Front das Logo und ein Sichtfenster für das Schriftband sind, wenn dieses auch falsch herum angezeigt wird.
An der Seite kann man das Gerät dann einschalten und neben einer Status-Led auch mit dem Computer verbinden. Hier kann man zudem per QR-Code die passende App installieren.
Eine weitere Status-Led befindet sich an der Oberseite, während rechts die Öffnung für die Drucke ist.
Zuletzt sind auf der Unterseite neben ein paar Produktinformationen noch kleine Gummifüße verbaut, um einen sicheren und kratzfreien Stand zu ermöglichen.
Aufgeklappt findet man dann auch die Halterung für das Schriftband.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Verarbeitung lässt sich sagen, dass das Gerät rundum keine Mängel aufweist.


*Inbetriebnahme und App-Anbindung*

Zur Inbetriebnahme legt man das Schriftband in den Cube und schaltet ihn an.
Darauf sucht das Gerät per Bluetooth eine Verbindung.
Im App- bzw. Playstore lassen sich dann die iPrint&Label bzw. P-touch Design&Print Apps herunterladen, um die Etiketten zu designen.

In den jeweiligen Apps lassen sich vorgefertigte Designs wählen, bearbeiten oder auch eigene Etiketten erstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In &#8220;iPrint&Label&#8221; lässt sich zwischen diversen Vorlagen wie zur Bestandsverwaltung, Barcodes, Anlageverwaltung, Kabel, Datum, Ordner, Rahmen, Medium, Name und CD/DVD-Etikette.
Diese lassen sich einzeln bearbeiten, um weitere Objekte ergänzen und dann direkt drucken. Zudem wird ein Druckprotokoll erstellt.
Die App eignet sich somit eher für geschäftliche Zwecke.

&#8220;Design&Print&#8221; eignet sich eher für die restlichen bzw. private Anwendungszwecke.
Hier gibt es Vorlagen für die Schule und Identifizierung, Geschenke und Unterhaltung, Home-Office, Garage und Garten, Aufbewahrung, Küche und Share Label. Hier können die Vorlagen natürlich auch bearbeitet und an die persönlichen Wünsche angepasst werden. Auch hier werden die gedruckten Etiketten natürlich gespeichert.


Leider fehlt mir in beiden Programmen eine Funktion, die die wählbaren Vorlagen auf die Größe der eingesetzten Kassette und deren Farbe beschränkt, was die Auswahl, besonders bei Design&Print, um einiges erleichtern würde.


Neben der Möglichkeit über die Apps zu drucken, gibt es auch das P-touch Editor Programm für den Pc, mit welchem man - ähnlich der Apps - Vorlagen nutzen und diese bearbeiten kann. Hier gibt es natürlich nochmals mehr Möglichkeiten als in den Apps, benötigt aber auch mehr Zeit, da das Programm sehr lange lädt und die Elemente komplizierter zu platzieren sind, als in den Apps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

In der Praxis ist das Drucken eines Etiketts relativ einfach:
Den Cube anschalten, per Bluetooth mit dem Handy bzw. Kabel mit dem Computer verbinden, das gewünschte Etikett erstellen und drucken. 

Hierbei gibt es nahezu unendlich viele Möglichkeiten in den Apps, das Etikett zu designen: Texte, automatisch generierte Barcodes und QR-Codes mit Text, Kontakten, Mail-Adressen, Telefonnummern, SMS, URLs, Wlan-Passwörtern oder auch Kalenderereignissen.

Zudem geben einem die ganzen Vorlagen auch diverse Ideen zur Verwendung der Etiketten. Sei es zur Verwaltung, QR-Codes mit Links oder Nachrichten, Kabelbeschriftung, Datierung, Identifizierung, Geschenkaufkleber, Widmungen, Tischschilder, Register, Schalter, Aufbewahrung, Inhaltsstoffe oder auch Sharelabel, um Anleitungen, Videos, Websites, Zutatenlisten und Nachbestellungen per Etikett zu erstellen. 


Ist die Vorlage dann gewählt, kann man die Bandfarbe, Bandlänge, den Rahmen, die Bandbreite, die Druckrichtung und die Etikettenausrichtung einstellen.
Leider stellen sich Bandfarbe und Bandbreite nicht automatisch ein, womit einem viel zu viel Möglichkeiten angezeigt werden, welche mit dem aktuellen Schriftband überhaupt nicht möglich sind.
Bei der Gestaltung der Etiketten gibt es dann aber noch die Auswahl zwischen etlichen Symbolen, Schriftarten und -stilen, Bildern, Bar-Codes, dem Datum bzw. der Uhrzeit, Kontaktdetails, Rahmen und Zeichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Druckqualität lässt sich sagen, dass man besonders bei runden Buchstaben oder Zahlen aus der Nähe einzelne Pixel sieht, diese aus größerer Entfernung aber nicht mehr auffallen und auch QR-Codes und Bar-Codes einwandfrei funktionieren.
Dieses Verhalten zeigt sich auch bei Symbolen. Eigene Bilder bei voller Qualität zu drucken macht jedoch wenig Sinn, da hier am Ende nur ein verpixeltes graues Bild erscheint, welches nahezu undeutbar ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klebekraft der Bänder ist natürlich auch ausreichend gut; bei Bedarf können diese aber auch wieder einfach abgelöst werden. Die versprochene Langlebigkeit der Schriftbänder konnte ich in diesem Test leider nicht prüfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Akku sei gesagt, dass ich diesen in der gesamten Testdauer kein einziges Mal laden musste und meiner Meinung nach bei solchen Geräten auch ein verbauter Akku mehr Sinn macht, als die Batterien immer wieder tauschen zu müssen.


*Folgekosten*

Die Schriftbänder belaufen sich je nach Farbe und Länge auf einen Preis von 10 bis 43€. Das mitgelieferte Band beläuft sich auf 16€.


*Versionen*

Neben der getesteten, weißen Version des P-touch Cube Plus, gibt es auch noch eine schwarze Variante.


*Fazit*

Zu einem Preis von derzeit knapp 80€ ist der P-touch Cube Plus sicher kein günstiges Beschriftungsgerät, kommt dafür aber auch mit diversen praktischen Funktionen.
Neben der Verwendung von verschieden großen und farbigen Schriftbändern, einer einfachen Inbetriebnahme sticht besonders die einfache und schnelle Steuerung per App heraus, die aber auch per Pc möglich ist.
Hier kann man zwischen diversen inspirierenden Vorlagen wählen und diese mit vielen Möglichkeiten bearbeiten und gestalten.
Dazu kommt ein wiederaufladbarer Akku und ein relativ stylisches Gehäuse. Die Druckqualität ist natürlich auch ausreichend gut. 

Kritisieren könnte man, dass das Gerät relativ groß und schwer ist oder auch, dass die Apps eine uneingeschränkte Auswahl aller Möglichkeiten anzeigen.

Doch für wen ist der P-touch Cube Plus nun etwas? 
Wer nur ab und zu ein paar Etiketten benötigt, für den wird sich das Gerät wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen. Wer den P-touch Cube Plus aber geschäftlich oder auch sonst regelmäßig einsetzen kann, wird hier sicher keine unnötige Anschaffung machen und mit dem Gerät zufrieden sein.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Brother
Brother Deutschland

Und hier zu dem P-touch Cube Plus
Brother P-touch CUBE Plus Beschriftungsgerät


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Mai 2020)

Aeton schrieb:


> Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Brother
> Brother Deutschland
> 
> Und hier zu dem P-touch Cube Plus
> Brother P-touch CUBE Plus Beschriftungsgerät


Schon mal die Regeln gelesen:


> *4.4 Werbung*
> Werbung im Allgemeinen ist verboten.


 ?


----------



## marcelboomlp (7. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon mal die Regeln gelesen:
> ?



Autsch


----------

